# Finnally got some



## chickenboy5443 (Feb 28, 2013)

Just picked em up i have two of each o three breeds red pullets ,pullets, and white cornish pullets


----------



## RegisterJr (Aug 26, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Cute, congrats.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Gosh they're cute!!! Congratulations!


----------



## chickenboy5443 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks i had to go to tsc lol i almost got a duck they were so cute


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Awww the lil chick'lings lol. They fit well in that brooder you made. Ducks, that's in my list of "eggs I want to hatch" list.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I like that last picture best.


----------



## chickenboy5443 (Feb 28, 2013)

Dinner time love these little guys so much already


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

They look great chicken boy ! Maybe ducks can be your next bird! They are alot messier thou!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh my goodness, so stinking cute. Oh, I wish I could get more chickens! I would totally hatch some chicks. Thanks for sharing so I can live vicariously through all of you hatching and getting new babies.


----------

